

Important Security Alert – All SolusVM Versions - vimalg2
http://blog.soluslabs.com/2013/06/16/important-security-alert-all-solusvm-versions/

======
citricsquid
This explains just how crazy this exploit is:
[http://localhost.re/p/solusvm-11303-vulnerabilities](http://localhost.re/p/solusvm-11303-vulnerabilities)

This exploit exposes every password (decrypted) of every customer.

Edit: so a large-ish cheap provider called Ramnode was exploited and thousands
of customer details leaked, the person that did it is known among the
community and left proof in the logs! Looks like some kid has ruined his life
with this exploit.

